# tough love



## Liddybid

It required tough love for the parents to tell her that she could not come home until she was drug free.


----------



## Eugin

What do you need with this sentence? A translation or an explanation? In which language?


----------



## mariposita

No sé si se dice... pero _amor firme_ capta la idea.


----------



## Liddybid

I was looking for a translation of "tough love" into Spanish. Sorry I wasn't more clear.   I believe "amor firme" says it very well.  

Thank you, mariposita.


----------



## nadasé

Sugerencia: *amor duro*


----------



## Eugin

I am not that sure with "firme"... I`d rather use _duro_ o _severo_....

Cheers!


----------



## Liddybid

I had considered amor duro.  Thanks for the suggestions.  I'm not sure now which to use!


----------



## landesman

*W*hat about "amor resistente" or "amor firme" in this case?


----------



## Covi_cd

Seguramente no sea buena idea reabrir este *hilo*, pero creo que la traducción quizá más correcta podría ser:
Amor incondicional.

So, I'm voting for _amor incodicional_.


----------



## mariposita

Amor incondicional es *unconditional love*, y es un concepto muy diferente. 
En el ejemplo de arriba, tough love es una actitud que se adopta frente a un comportamiento inaceptable. 
Por ejemplo, si su hija toma drogas la va a echar de casa, empleando *tough love* (un amor firme o duro).


----------



## Covi_cd

Ups, es cierto, perdón.
No leí la frase entera e intuí que se refería a necesitar un _amor incondicional_ para superar el tema de las drogas.

Sorry :S


----------



## jobeecl

¿¿Amor cruel?? Sé que estoy pasada en la fecha, pero así queda para los demás.


----------



## 3aSZ

I'm late too, but for me tough love means that even though you love your kid, you're going to do what it takes, even though it's hard or difficult, to get her to the straight path again (in this case having the kid off drugs).

You're tough precisely because you love this person and want her to be OK again.


----------



## ORL

> Seguramente no sea buena idea reabrir este post, pero creo que la traducción quizá más correcta podría ser:
> Amor incondicional.
> 
> So, I'm voting for _amor incodicional_.



Un _amor incondicional_ justamente *no impone condiciones*. En este caso ambos padres están imponiendo la condición de que la hija no vuelva a casa hasta que esté completamente "limpia" de drogas...
Tough love..., tal vez yo explicaría más la idea, porque poner "amor duro/cruel/firme/resistente/etc." son todas buenas traducciones literales, pero que no transmiten ninguna idea clara en castellano, quedando como una "frase importada".
Tal diríamos que "Hizo falta que los padres hicieran a un lado su instinto paternal para decirle que no podría volver a casa hasta que estuviera limpia/libre de drogas".


----------



## IrmaElena

Tough love es un concepto de amor firme o duro.


----------



## antoniomg85

*Tough love:* is when someone makes a person do something they do not want to do, but by doing it, it helps them. For example, making a child eat vegetables is tough love. The child does not want to do it, but the parent makes them because they love them and they want the child to be healthy. For example:

​
As a teacher, I give lots of homework. It's tough love.
My dad was really strict but I suppose it was tough love.


Yo lo traduciría por "por su bién"​


----------



## mercebri

O quizá se pueda introducir el refrán "quien bien te quiere te hará llorar", que parece corresponder a eso también.


----------



## Liddybid

Quisiera aclarar que el amor incondicional no impone condiciones _para seguir amando_.   En la oración bajo consideración, la condición que los padres impusieron de que su hija estuviera impia de drogas no fue condición para que ellos siguieran amándola, sino para que regresara a casa a vivir.  Más bien, fue precisamente porque la amaban a pesar de su condición (estado) de drogadicta, que le impusieron esta condición (requisito).  Así que el amor incondicional bien puede, y debe ser amor duro.


----------



## Sylphadora

No hay equivalente en español, así que hay que inventar algo. *Quien bien te quiere te hará llorar* existe en español y se dice, pero es un refrán, y *tough love* no lo es en inglés, así que no los consideraría equivalentes. Y tampoco estoy segura de que se apliquen en el mismo contexto...
_
*Quien bien te quiere te hará llorar*_ creo que se usa más cuando alguien sufre penas de amor y está peleado/a con su pareja, mientras que *tough love* en inglés se usa cuando alguien es muy duro o muy estricto contigo y te impone reglas o tareas por tu propio bien, porque quieren evitar que hagas o te pase algo malo.

Y para la connotación que tiene *tough love* en inglés creo que no tenemos ninguna expresión fija en español. *Amor firme/duro* se entiende, pero me suena raro. No es algo que se utiliza. Yo desde luego no lo he escuchado jamás. Y por eso, aunque refleje la idea, no suena natural. Simplemente no se ha oído nunca. Cambiaría la traducción depende del contexto.

Por ejemplo, si un niño se queja a sus padres de las normas estrictas que le imponen y los padres le dicen al niño: *It's tough love*, en ese caso yo lo traduciría por "*es por tu propio bien*". Pero no me imagino a los padres respondiéndole al niño "quien bien te quiere te hará llorar" o "es amor firme".


----------



## 1grlarmy

Yo usé "amor del bueno".


----------



## Cihuatl

1grlarmy said:


> Yo use "amor del bueno"


Amor del bueno es exactamente el antónimo de Tough Love.
Yo lo traduje como "amor con mano dura" para dar la idea de que era algo positivo pero que requería cierta disciplina.


----------



## kiquito

Liddybid said:


> It required tough love for the parents to tell her that she could not come home until she was drug free.


Ésta es una de esas expresiones donde los significados contrapuestos impiden llegar a una fórmula simple. Quizá usando más palabras se pueda redondear mejor el significado: “Con cariño pero también con firmeza/rigor/disciplina”.


----------



## silvermoon

Amor firme me encanta. Yo iba a sugerir amor disciplinado o amor con disciplina, pero creo que amor firme queda perfectamente.


----------



## gato radioso

Como no veo un equivalente que suene buen español, yo me iría a lo no literal:

Hacen falta arrestos para que unos padres digan que no a su hija....

Ciertamente es una traducción creativa pero...


----------



## Vzlan Lawyer/Linguist

Cihuatl said:


> Amor del bueno es exactamente el antónimo de Tough Love.
> Yo lo traduje como "amor con mano dura" para dar la idea de que era algo positivo pero que requería cierta disciplina.



También puede ser "amor con firmeza". De hecho, es lo que yo uso en mis traducciones.

Me parece que "amor firme" y "amor duro" no expresan completamente el concepto de que se ama a la persona, pero igual se le va a aplicar la disciplina, que es precisamente lo que "tough love" significa. 
"Amor firme" suena más como que es un amor inamovible, que no va a desaparecer.
"Amor duro" no me suena bien y no creo que transmita ningún significado claro.


----------



## boroman

Yo propongo _amor para lo bueno y para lo malo_, un poco largo.


----------



## monimani

Yo propongo esta traducción:  realizar actos duros por amor o tomar medidas duras por amor.  Por ejemplo, se usa "tough love" cuando se interna a un hijo drogadicto por la fuerza para que se recupere; o cuando se permite que un hijo pague las consecuencias de sus actos (sin intervenir para ayudarlos) a fin de enseñarles que tienen que pensar antes de actuar, etc.  Creo que a eso se refieren cuando usan "tough love": "tomar medidas duras por amor" o "realizar actos duros (o acciones duras) por amor".


----------



## gato radioso

We have an old saying for this:

_Quien bien te quiere, te hará llorar._


----------



## michelmontescuba

Cihuatl said:


> Yo lo traduje como "amor con mano dura"


Yo también diría "mano dura". Es una frase hecha que se usa para este tipo de situaciones.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Por acá se dice "mano firme".


----------



## MXT

Coincido en que amor con mano dura o amor con mano firme expresan perfectamente en español el concepto de "tough love".


----------

